# first vet visit and i have a question



## cinobyte (Dec 30, 2008)

Kaycee has hook worms and maybe one other(could not hear vet clearly)that were found in the fecal test. The vet wants me to pay 40 for meds. She says that will cover all worms. My problem is 40 is not in the budget after the vet bill. I need suggestion on alternitive cheaper resolution.
Tia
Hope this is the correct forum still a newbie at this


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Did you ask if you could make payments ... maybe post-date a check to them?

$40 is not that bad a price for the meds. And no, there is nothing cheaper that will WORK. Hooks are really nasty worms.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

There is nobody you could borrow from for a short time?

Better to go ahead and get it DONE rather than risk more
problems.

I agree $40 doesn't seem too bad. But if finances are that tight,
it hurts.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It's $40 for the health of your pup--just skip out on a few "out to eat" meals or anything else you can and I wouldn't think it would be a big deal.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Cinobyte, after you get this taken care of PLEASE budget some money for your pup! You would not believe how expensive this breed ends up being. For six months of flea control we just plunked down $70. Our annual vet exam was around $150+ including a heartworm test. We pay about $30-$50 (give or take) on food each month (it's VERY hard to do it for less than that and still have a healthy dog eating quality kibble), and awhile back when Renji had a cough, it was about $80 for the visit plus meds. Do you have any sort of buffer if your pup eats something, gets a blockage, and requires emergency surgery? Or if Kaycee breaks a bone? Or has EPI and requires special digestive enzymes to live? 

I don't mean anything bad, I just want to make sure you have some plan when bad things do happen, because they will. It happens to us all and usually at all the wrong times.


----------



## cinobyte (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont care to pay for the meds I just thought 40 sounded kinda high for de-wormer. I purchase so much every day stuff online for 40 to 50% off. I also thought many other pet owners took advantage of online shopping to save money.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If your vet will give you a script to buy it online, go for it. But in this case, I'd get it straight away so I can start treatment without worrying about shipping. Otherwise I'll get meds from Walgreens or Publix when possible or go online if my dog can wait a few days for shipment.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Some people do buy things online but script meds always come from the vet for Rocky. I want to know exactly what he is getting and his vet is the best person to make sure he has exactly what he needs. 

Diana you are right having pups is expensive. Rockys annual vet visit last weekend was $120. That does include his heartworm for 6 months though.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I buy a lot of things on line, the only way I would buy a prescription on line is if the Vet wrote the script and I could buy from a reputable source. Buying Meds you need a script for on line some place where they say you don't need a Script is like playing Russian roulette with your pups life. More than likely any thing that says it is X and can be purchased without a Script is counterfeit.


----------



## cinobyte (Dec 30, 2008)

I may have given the wrong impression. Yes I am very frugal..... I will pay when ever it is needed. It just seemed the last time I purchased a de-wormer it only cost me about $20 and I thought the vet was trying to pull the fur over my eyes and my wallet I assumed many of you had already located and purchased a cheaper solution. It has been a few years since I had a pet. It took me along time to get over losing the last.

Short back ground

This is my third gsd. 
The first one I had for about 8 years she got shot in the front shoulder by the crazy guy next door at my old residents. That cost me 1000's. She did not lose the leg but could not use it.

The second one I had for about 13 years Bandit got hip dysplasia. I won’t even go into the cost of keeping him comfortable until the very end. 

The third and current gsd Kaycee I hope to have as long as possible.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If it's something like Drontal, that's a pretty expensive, covers almost everything, dewormer (right?)??? If that's the dewormer they wanted you to use, that's gonna be kinda expensive online too.

If it's something like roundworms, then you might be able to get a different med. Some vets have preferences for dewormers, depending on their actions, and some are more expensive than others.

I get the price thing. There are some things that I'm okay letting the vet make a profit on -- some of it is paying for them to have it there, etc., but there are *a lot* of things that I do get online. I have an internal guideline on where I draw that line. Things like dewormers, particularly things that I want to start ASAP, I buy at the vet's.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a thought, if the last time you purchased dewormer was eight years ago, prices at the Vet have gone up like everything else. It also depends on what kind of wormer it is, like Lisa said. 

Good luck with your pup!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: cinobyteI dont care to pay for the meds I just thought 40 sounded kinda high for de-wormer. I purchase so much every day stuff online for 40 to 50% off. I also thought many other pet owners took advantage of online shopping to save money.


I to was going to buy dukes heart guard and frontline off petmeds.com and for the heart guard you had to get an approval from the vet, and when it said that my order had been canceled due to vet not co-operating i called my vet and asked why they wouldnt approve it?

The receptionist then told me that yes you can get somethings cheaper but they are not of the best quality and may not have all the things in them thats needed. so since then i have got everything from our vet. weather its true or not true i have someone to go back on if it turns out to not be true!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

it is very expensive to keep one of these dogs up. we have found that out in the 13 months that we have had duke. the sad thing is, is it hasnt been health problems (which is a wonderful thing dont get me wrong on that statement) its been everything else that could have been avoided...

Also doesnt heart guard cover every kind of worm except tape worm or hook worm? i cant remember which one it is. but duke gets heart guard and he got one kind of worm this past fall and he had just taken his heart guard like a week before and the vet said it had to be one of the ones i mentioned because the heart guard kills all others.


----------

